# wie funktioniert eine KI mathematisch



## MapHD1 (26. Jul 2019)

Ich suche eine Website wo erklährt wird wie eine KI mathematisch funktioniert.


----------



## kneitzel (26. Jul 2019)

"eine KI" ist gut..

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Künstliche_Intelligenz würde ich Die empfehlen. Dann hast Du erst einmal einen Überblick, was damit bezeichnet wird.

Und dann kannst Du auch genauer sagen, was Dich interessiert. Es ist halt doch etwas anderes, ob Du Symbolische KI oder Neuronale KI betrachtest. Ob Du Richtung Wissensbasierte Systeme oder Richtung Musteranalyse / Mustererkennung oder sonst etwas anderes gehen willst.

Also bitte etwas mehr spezifizieren, dann könnten wir ggf. weiterhelfen. Aber sobald du spezifizieren kannst, kannst Du bestimmt auch per Google einiges finden.


----------



## MapHD1 (26. Jul 2019)

Ich möchte eine leichte KI in Richtung Musteranalyse programmieren und bräuchte dafür das mathematische dahinter.


----------



## httpdigest (26. Jul 2019)

Ich nehme mal an, du meinst mit "Musteranalyse" = Mustererkennung. Das ist aber immer noch viel zu unspezifisch. Was für Muster in was für Art von Daten? Muster in (Raster-)Bildern? In Zeitreihen?
Für Mustererkennung gibt es eine Vielzahl an unterschiedlichen Algorithmen, die für eine jeweilige Klasse an Daten sinnvoll sind. Siehe: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pattern_recognition#Algorithms


----------



## MapHD1 (26. Jul 2019)

Also es soll Muster erkennen und diese dann verfolständigen. 
Beispiel:
2 - 4
3 - 5
4 - ?


----------



## kneitzel (26. Jul 2019)

Hast Du Dir den Link angesehen? Hast Du angefangen, die die Grundlagen zu erarbeiten? Ich hatte auch einen ersten Link geschrieben bezüglich KI: hast du dich da etwas informiert so dass Du nähere Angaben zu der Art von Algorithmus, den du gehen willst, nennen kannst? Kannst Du uns ausführen, was Du Dir bereits erarbeitet hast und wo Du nicht weiter kommst?

Ohne sich Grundlagen zu erarbeiten wirst Du garantiert keinen Ansatz finden. Und zumindest ich werde mir nicht die Zeit nehmen, dir weitere Grundlagen-Links heraus zu suchen - da will ich erst einmal einen Ansatz bei Dir sehen, dass Du eigenständig versuchst, dir das Thema zu erarbeiten.


----------



## httpdigest (26. Jul 2019)

Kannst du das noch etwas formaler ausdrücken? Du sagst schon wieder einfach nur "Muster" und dann schreibst du fünf Ziffern, drei Bindestriche und ein Fragezeichen hin.
Ich rate mal, so wie ich deine Beschreibung jetzt verstanden habe:

Gegeben: Eine Zahlenreihe, wobei eine Zahl `Z` an Stelle `i` (`Z_i`) durch eine Funktion `f(i)` ausgedrückt werden kann, so dass gilt: `f(i) = Z_i`
Gesucht: Die "Fitting"-Funktion `f(i)`.
`f(i)` kann zum Beispiel durch eine Regressionsanalyse ermittelt werden. Hierfür ist noch keine "KI" erforderlich.

Für dein Beispiel wäre diese Funktion: `f(i) = f(i-1) + 1`

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, warum du zwei Zahlenreihen gebildet hast, oder wieso du diese voneinander subtrahierst oder was der Bindestrich da ausdrücken soll.


----------

